# New Baby at 37, where do we put him?



## KarateMom25

Sounds strang right? Read on...

Ok so we have a 15 year old daughter and an 8 year old son. We live in a 3 bedroom house. My daughter room is long and narrow 10x19. My sons room is a small 10x10. Who gets to room with the new baby? 

We will have no problem switching the kids into different rooms if we need to. Since the kids are soooo far spaced out no idea who shares a room with who. And we do not not the gender of baby.


----------



## loz27

Hi there. 
Similar here. 3 bedroom house. Im pregnant with number 4 i have 2 girls sharing a small room and a boy in a tiny box room with no room for a cot. I'm having another boy. 
Either i keep baby in with me till he's 2 and then get bunk beds with a barrier for bottom bunk to share with my boy or move house. Eek.


----------



## stellababy

Maybe keep the baby in your room for a while? Then in a year or two you can figure out what to do.
I am having #3, a boy and I have a three bedroom townhouse. The master bedroom is a decent size but both kids rooms are tiny. Going to have the baby with us and then I plan to move him into my son's tiny room but eventually move to a bigger place. Can't imagine having 3 big kids in this living situation lol


----------



## baseball_mom

We are in the same situation as well. 3 bedroom townhouse. My daughter's (14yo) room is good sized and my son's (9yo) is so small. We are putting this baby, another boy in with us until we hopefully move out when he is about a year old. We did talk about switching my daughter and son's rooms and putting the baby in with my son but he wasn't buying that. LOL.


----------

